
Diablo: Immortal broke the unspoken rules of Blizzard, and BlizzCon - bryanrasmussen
https://www.polygon.com/2018/11/5/18064290/blizzard-diablo-immortal-reaction-explainer-blizzcon
======
ArtWomb
If the Diablo gameplay mechanic were defined by a single attribute it would
be: constant motion. Running, exploration, fighting, collecting. All in one
fluid, relentless, unending motion. To the point you are almost leaning into
your PC input controls to extract even more performance.

This gets lost on mobile devices and doesn't quite translate. Even from the
trailer the world seems constrained. The combat scripted. Playing Diablo in 4K
with all that extra screen real estate to move around in would be intense.

Myself, I may be moving on to fighting games, which some argue we are living
in a renaissance or "golden age". There was something immensely satisfying
with reeling in Superman with Batman's grappling hook in Injustice 2. Soul
Calibur VI combat is perfect, down to each individual render frame. And I
think the imminent release of Nintendo's Super Smash Bros Ultimate, a mere
month awaited, may be a cultural sensation.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I've enjoyed all the Diablo games prior to this. I will not be playing Diablo:
Immortal out of principle.

